# ORV Map or listings



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are there any lists or maps of beaches that allow 4x4 access. It looks at though there is none allowed in SC or Georgia, but it is allowed in NC north and in Florida..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

map for the outerbanks
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41742

be aware that some ramps or areas may be closed for turtle nest closures or birds nest closures or seasonal beach closures in the front of the villages

the nps site updates what ramps are closed weekly on its site, but it doesn't start posting this news til may (no updates from nov-april)


----------

